# Lights for DCC and DC locos, a very useful maker!!



## 2TATrains (Oct 30, 2013)

A few months back I fitted my Lima Class 50 with lights. I found the maker of them really helpful to my needs, He didn't make lights for the Lima class 50, but was willing to make me a set of custom ones for the same cost as his standard ones. I made a video to show what I've done with the light in the loco, and thought, I'd share it on hear

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCVJ8566moA

Hope its some help to you guys. Please note it can be wired up to work in DC aswell as DCC

2TATrains


----------

